# Woodsmith Magazine Sample



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's a free sample issue for Woodsmith Magazine for those who haven't seen it yet.
Has a couple of plans and tips.
http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/sample/sample.pdf

Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What issue is that? I do not recognize it.

WoodSmith is the one magazine that I keep in it's entirely. Others I simply cut out articles and send the bulk to the hospital.

G


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I started subscribing to Woodsmith in 1990. At that time they sold the back issues in print form. I broke down and bought them. Turned out to be one of my better decisions. I have every issue. Ditto for Shopnotes.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

George,

I don't think it is an isuue for distribution purposes, seeing as it doesn't have a date on it.
It's just a sample of what someone could have on a regular basis if they were to subscribe.

Rick


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

That is a great issue. Do they come in PDF format all the time if you order them?

Thanks for the post!!:thumbsup:

Fred


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> That is a great issue. Do they come in PDF format all the time if you order them?
> 
> Thanks for the post!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Fred


I don't believe that they do, Fred.
No point in buying them If they did, we'd be sharing them :laughing:
Rick


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice pdf, thanks. I just bought my first issue a few days ago.
I think I'll have to subscribe.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Webster said:


> George,
> 
> I don't think it is an isuue for distribution purposes, seeing as it doesn't have a date on it.
> It's just a sample of what someone could have on a regular basis if they were to subscribe.
> ...


You are correct, Rick. I received a hard copy of that pub a few months ago to entice me to renew an old subscription. It's a teaser issue composed of segments from several different old issues. I actually used the plan for the tile-top craftsman table from an earlier issue about two or three years ago. I made a couple of them for my mom for Christmas - was a success. It's a good magazine.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

As a newb, I sure like the Woodsmith TV show that recently started airing in my area.

I might get me a sub.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That is an excellent magazine. Nice to see one that isn't crammed with ads from front to back.

Gerry


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm with Gerry on this one. I love not fighting the ads. Thanks for the pdf..kinda like a surprise gift! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:
 I had a subscription years ago and forgot about it when the subscription ran out. I’m going to have to start it up again.:yes:


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*machinist chest plans & hardware*

Woodsmith issue 183, the latest out has a new set of plans to build a turn of the century, mission style oak machinist tool chest . It`s a replica of a the one made by The Union tool chest works co. of Rochester NY.

It`s nice to see that WS is preserving our,

" American history in the work place "

Here`s a link to one of the pic`s inside the MAG

WWW.MACHINISTCHEST.COM


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

i have issues #1 to #182 on pdf

they are out there if one knows where to look :detective:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Me too mike. It's a very handy file to have!


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

would anyone care to share where to get this pdf and how much it is?

i would love to get this. i am going to subscribe to the woodsmith and shopnotes this week.

thanks

kendall


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

supershingler said:


> would anyone care to share where to get this pdf and how much it is?
> 
> i would love to get this. i am going to subscribe to the woodsmith and shopnotes this week.
> 
> ...


Me too, I've subscribed to Woodsmith off and on for years, but I must have missed something because I don't know how to find these.


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Woodsmith Mag*

It`s the june july issue. It may not be avaiable for down load till this edition expires (augest) Thats my best guess anyway

I bought all six issues at barns & nobel I`m wondering if the homedepo or lowes carry WS.

I`v been wanting to ask the editors at WS if they would allow machinistchest to sell the mag or better yet the downloaded plans.That would be too awsome!!!

John Miletta

WWW.MACHINISTCHEST.COM

S[email protected]


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Lowes definitely carries it - I saw it there last night.

As for PDF, etc., they may not be available as "sanctioned" downloads. If you are OK with that, update your AV software and google for "woodsmith pdf" - you may also need to install and learn to use a bit torrent client. Did I mention this was probably a violation of copyright and potentially risks a virus infection on your PC? Now be careful out there!

-Andrew


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

ive found the woodworking magazines are pretty safe as far as viruses go. 

its probably against forum rules to discuss these things :shifty:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I subscribe as well and love the magazine. My only gripe is waiting two months for the new issue and then devouring it in one day. Does anyone know if SHOPNOTES is staggered with WOODSMITH or do they both come out the same months? On a side note, if you are ever passing through DesMoines, IA the Woodsmith store is real close to the interstate and a nice little place to visit. Very friendly folks in there.


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*John B. Hetzel`s Tool Chest Plan*

Here`s yet another set of plans by American furniture & design CO. Features a Union mission style 26" non till type machinist tool chest.

http://www.americanfurnituredsgn.co...c?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=AFD&Product_Code=237

Cheers, MC


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> ive found the woodworking magazines are pretty safe as far as viruses go.
> 
> its probably against forum rules to discuss these things :shifty:


What?

G


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I recently subscribed and was really impressed. All woodworking and zero advertisements.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

As I stated earlier I have the Woodsmith mag sub and love it. I am wondering how it differs and stacks up against the Shopnotes mag??


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I don’t know, but I’m not so impressed with Shop Notes. I haven’t really seen anything that I want to do. Most of the ideas, at least for me are common knowledge or are not that practical. I guess it’s alright for someone who has a very small hobby shop and just want to make something or anything out of wood.:thumbdown:


----------



## vuefromidwest (Aug 26, 2009)

One note about Woodsmith, and Shopnotes Magazines...

If you are a subscriber, and keep your magazines, there is no point in buying their dedicated books.. they are just reprinted articles from the magazine... if you don't subscribe, they have some good stuff....


----------

